# Welche dieser Schauspielerinnen wäre euch eine Sünde wert?



## begoodtonite (2 Jan. 2011)

hey  ich schlage euch mal ein paar hübsche Schauspielerinnen vor, ihr könnt euren Favoriten bestimmen.


----------



## solefun (2 Jan. 2011)

Schwierig schwierig - als MILf-Fanhab ich Simone gewählt, aber gegen Sibel und Jessica hätt ich auch nicht einzuwenden


----------



## congo64 (2 Jan. 2011)

da kommt Yvonne meinen Vorstellungen am Nächsten - obwohl es da noch ganz andere gibt......


----------



## Chamser81 (2 Jan. 2011)

Von der Auswahl auf alle Fälle die Thomalla.


----------



## Caschi (2 Jan. 2011)

bei den möglichkeiten simone thomalla


----------



## Quick Nick (2 Jan. 2011)

Yvonne Catterfeld


----------



## fastfreddy (9 Jan. 2011)

Simone Thomalla


----------



## Koboldt (9 Jan. 2011)

Ich habe mich für Simone entschieden würde die anderen aber auch nicht von der Bettkante stossen:thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (14 Jan. 2011)

Katharina Böhm


----------



## Punisher (14 Jan. 2011)

Sibel Kekili, die kanns richtig


----------



## Bargo (14 Jan. 2011)

Spontan fällt mir ein: "Alle". Falls ich wählen müsste: Jessica Schwarz


----------



## begoodtonite (14 Jan. 2011)

frank63 schrieb:


> Katharina Böhm



für mich ist sie auch die erotischste von allen. mit abstand...

mit ihr würde ich gerne mal eine nacht verbringen...


----------



## Merker45 (15 Jan. 2011)

Gewählt hab ich Jessica Schwarz, aber wenn ich Sonja Kirchberger in "Der König von St.Pauli" sehe, wer sie auch ne Sünde wert. 

Aber für mich fehlt in der Umfrage noch die ex. GZSZ Schauspielerinnen Jeanette Biedermann und Nina Bott.


----------



## punkerali (16 Jan. 2011)

Simone, und wenn mama Thomalla lust hast gibts nen mutter-tochter-dreier
oh man....!!!!


----------



## Donlupo (6 Feb. 2011)

Simone is einfach der Hammer! Die is immer eine Sünde wert!


----------

